# AK Swash vs Hover vs Cyclic Burton Pants, anyone have a set of the Swash to compare?



## rotarypower101 (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone have AK “Swash” 2L Burton Pant and can advise the difference between Hover/Cyclic ?

(I would place all the helpful direct links here, however the forum has instructed me to remove all links and photos to be allowed to post, I will literally PM them to people if you can't easily navigate to the items on Burtons site)

I have a set of both 3L Hover, and a set of 2L Cyclic, so I can clearly see the differences between the two because I have used them both and they are in front of me to compare directly side by side. They are completely different in their construction, fit and finish, the way the fit, even go on in the morning and come off at night.

Can anyone tell me the finer details that sets the Swash apart from the Hover Pant and the Cyclic Pant ?

I have a clear preference for the details on my Hover Pant over the Cyclic, but I cant say I have ever even seen a set of Swash in person before.

From the online material avalible, they look pretty similar in many of the details to the Cyclic?

Can anyone that has a set of Swash Pants tell me the difference between these three sets of Pants in the finer details?



Had to send my Hover Pant in for some small repairs, and they elected to replace the Pant. Looking for advice to better make a selection.

I am pretty sure my Hover set is what I want, as even though the other two are deemed “shell” they do have a loose non bonded liner which I am really not partial to. which I think is the crux of the 2L VS 3L moniker. 


(I also have a link to SIG Fit sizing directory if interested)
They used to have something called SIG Fit which was a slightly “baggier” looser fit, which was my preference, now I think there is only one generic mid/slim fit cut, which I have on the Cyclic Pants, and can feel a pronounced restriction over the “SIG fit” that is on my Hover set.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

[ak] Cyclic single front pocket.
Inner venting only.
2L Gore-Tex.

[ak] Swash have inner and outer leg vents "Crossflow venting"
Dual R and L front zippered pockets. It's known that both these front pockets are covered over with a flap and that tends to get a wear marks over time on the fabric just above the zipper closure from brushing against stuff.
2L Gore-Tex.

[ak] Hover is 3 L Gore-Tex Pro fabric.
Has Dual R and L front zippered pockets.
Crossflow venting.










Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX Cyclic Pant - Short | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX Cyclic Pant - Short along with more lifestyle pants including leggings, joggers and sweatpants from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com













Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX Swash Pant | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX Swash Pant along with more lifestyle pants including leggings, joggers and sweatpants from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com













Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX 3L PRO Hover Pant | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX 3L PRO Hover Pant along with more lifestyle pants including leggings, joggers and sweatpants from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com







I'm not a pocket man and use my riders backpack to carry shit in. [ak] Hover is brilliant but damn they're expensive. Crossflow is pretty good for warmer conditions but would not be used in heavier sub zero temps.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, @Craig64, this thread was necro'd by a probable spammer, who will edit their post in a few hours to include a spammy link and I'll ban-hammer them. Then it'll look like _you _necro'd the thread.


----------

